# Budget Triple crankset with 165 mm cranks



## PpPete (25 Mar 2009)

On with the next project....
(no sooner sorted no. 1 son, & wife's bike, than no.2 son wants a road bike !) 

Any have a spare triple (pref 48/38/28 or 46/36/26) with 165 mm cranks ?
Or can point me in direction of a cheap one?


----------



## PpPete (26 Mar 2009)

Oops - forgot to say, square taper....


----------



## mr-marty-martin (26 Mar 2009)

heres cranks them selfs..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STRONGLIGHT-C...yZ109118QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

